# Schöne Optik, gutes aussehen

## shaiyan

Hallo an alle,

ich habe mal ein paar grundlegende fragen zu wie man alles schöner aussehen lässt. 

Was heißt jetzt schöner? Ich habe eine "normale" installation à la handbuch dazu habe ich noch xorg-x11 und i3 installiert.

Momentan ist lxterminal das einzigste grafische programm. 

Ich dachte mir Dolphin sieht gut aus, das möchte ich. Die installation hat funktioniert, hat aber gefühlt 10000 pakete noch als abhängigkeit abverlangt.

Gesagt getan und siehe da, das sieht richtig spartanisch aus, hier ein foto : https://pasteboard.co/HApzyyl.png

Kann es sein dass ich dazu noch die meta pakete qt und gtk installieren muss?, falls ja wie heisen diese pakete?

Ja ich möchte qt und gtk programme nutzen.

Ich hoffe doch jemand kennt sich aus

Vielen Dank

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Ich würde folgendes sagen: KDE installieren und dann ein entsprechendes Theme.

I3 ist eben minimalistisch.

----------

## shaiyan

Und wenn ich zb gnome programme auch in schöner optik nutzen will,

muss auch das gesamte paket installiert werden?

Ich finde dass es doch zu viele abhängigkeiten gibt damit es schöner aussieht.

BTW bei pcmanfm funktionieren die Icons auch nicht..

was muss denn dabei noch gemacht werden?

----------

## franzf

Du brauchst nicht das gesamte KDE oder Gnome. kde-plasma/breeze bzw. für Gnome kde-plasma/breeze-gtk reicht. Oder eben beliebige andere themes die du als schön empfindest. QtCurve o.Ä.

Zum Wechseln des Qt-Themes nimmst du am besten x11-misc/qt5ct.

----------

## musv

 *shaiyan wrote:*   

> Ich dachte mir Dolphin sieht gut aus, das möchte ich. …Gesagt getan und siehe da, das sieht richtig spartanisch aus, hier ein foto : https://pasteboard.co/HApzyyl.png

 

https://github.com/awesomeWM/awesome/issues/1787

Probier mal: 

```
XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP=KDE dolphin
```

 *shaiyan wrote:*   

> Die installation hat funktioniert, hat aber gefühlt 10000 paete noch als abhängigkeit abverlangt.

 

Wenn du eine KDE-Basis-Applikation installierst, brauchst du logischerweise auch die KDE-Abhängigkeiten. 

 *shaiyan wrote:*   

> Kann es sein dass ich dazu noch die meta pakete qt und gtk installieren muss?, falls ja wie heisen diese pakete?

 

Müssen musst du nicht. 

Gnome basiert auf GTK. Manche Anwendungen, z.B. Gimp benötigen nur GTK, andere z.B. Brasero brauchen auch noch Teile von Gnome. Analog dazu basiert KDE auf Qt. Clementine und Texmaker benötigen nur die Qt, KDE-Programme wie Dolphin benötigen halt noch zusätzlich haufenweise KDE-Zeug. Im Grunde genommen solltest du Dich entscheiden, ob du jetzt auf die KDE- oder auf die Gnome-Schiene gehen willst. Um GTK wirst du vermutlich sowieso nicht herumkommen.

Sofern das KDE ist, gibt es als MinimalInstallationspaket kdebase-meta, um das KDE-Basissystem auf den Rechner zu kriegen.

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Du kannst ja für eine "schöne" Optik selbst sorgen:

1. Ein paar Blümchen

2. Ein bisschen Hintergrundmusik

usw.

----------

## asturm

Anzahl von Abhängigkeiten != Schwere der Abhängigkeiten. 20 kde-frameworks Pakete sind immer noch viel weniger als 1 alter kdelibs blob.

----------

## mv

Wenn Du schlanker auskommen willst, empfehle ich fvwm-crystal und als file-manager thunar.

Dann brauchst Du weder KDE noch Gnome, wobei die "bösen" Abhängigkeiten dieser beiden nicht qt bzw gtk sind: qt und gtk wirst Du ohnehin früher oder später beide brauchen.

"Böse" Abhängigkeiten sind m.E. polkit, dconf, gconf, weil die sicherheitskritisch sind.

----------

## franzf

Schlanker und kompatibel zu den schönen KDE-themes wäre auch noch LxQT. lxqt-meta (mit Abhängigkeiten) installiert sich auch recht flott.

----------

## l3u

LxQt ist toll. Hab ich auf zwei alten Notebooks laufen, die nach heutigen Maßstäben ziemlich schwach auf der Brust sind. Und es baut auf Qt auf (was ich sowieso zwecks Entwicklung haben wollte).

----------

## gorg86

Nach dem Screenshot urteilend gibts aber Nachholbedarf bei den Fonts. 

Guck mal hier: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Fontconfig

Und hier: http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/subpixel.php

----------

## Kutus

 *shaiyan wrote:*   

> Hallo an alle,
> 
> ich habe mal ein paar grundlegende fragen zu wie man alles schöner aussehen lässt. 
> 
> Was heißt jetzt schöner? Ich habe eine "normale" installation à la handbuch dazu habe ich noch xorg-x11 und i3 installiert.
> ...

 

Ich hatte mal eine Weile dieses Setup im Einsatz. Die Screenshots zeigen zwar ein Void Linux, aber es sollte mit Gentoo auch möglich sein.

https://github.com/addy-dclxvi/void-bspwm-dotfiles

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *gorg86 wrote:*   

> Nach dem Screenshot urteilend gibts aber Nachholbedarf bei den Fonts. 
> 
> Guck mal hier: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Fontconfig
> 
> Und hier: http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/subpixel.php

 Schon mal ein Anfang. Ich habe sehr gute Erfahrungen (auf einem Laptop!) mit media-fonts/infinality-ultimate-meta gemacht.

----------

